# Manhattan Club Fees Question



## dvc95 (Mar 18, 2006)

I read the thread where everyone was very upset about the new mandatory fees at the MC and everyone was going to submit comment cards about it. My question is this (and I'm completely just curious so please don't take this in any other regard): has anyone cancelled their reservation because of the fees? And if not, would you not book in the future because of the fees? It just seems to me that even with the exchange fee and the mandatory fees, the MC is still a heck of deal for a week in Manhattan (although I'll admit that I might just be way too naive).

Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## jackio (Mar 18, 2006)

I did not cancel my exchange for a couple of reasons:  it is for 4/8 and I don't have much time; I can't get anything else I want for that week; the week I used to pull it expires on 4/30 and I'd have to extend it and spend $ anyway.  I will not take a future exchange there, however, because I live close to the city and just like to stay there for convenience.  I never stay the whole week; I give a couple nights each to my children.  Besides being angry about being charged the fee after being confirmed, I don't think it will be worth it for me.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure CarolC cancelled

A reason I didnt cancel.. is airfare is booked and I hear rumors that RCI will not restore initial trading power.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 18, 2006)

I have agreed to pay extra fees to certain resorts upfront. It's the after the fact and exchanges start soon that have people upset because they would lose even more by backing out at the last moment. It sound like MC has little amenities in the unit or club and no activities so what is the fee for? If its daily cleaning then have just a mid week clean and the option to pay and add other days like other resorts. 

Look at it this way would you be upset if booked a cruise and thought you knew upfront what the cost is for all the services but when you checked in or after you bought your plane tickets they said btw we decided to charge you an extra $175 but we aren't giving you any more services for it?

As to the question of whether I'd stay there again or not that will depend on if I like it or not this time and if I feel it was a good value over a full service hotel through priceline. I'm actually one of the lucky ones because the charges start the day I leave. Besides doesn't it have a 1 in 4 rule? For some reason I thought it was a 1 in 4 resort but the online confirmation doesn't say it.

Edited to add though I will grade the resort on the card (or should I say would have) according to the appropriate categories and not slam them with one's in inappropriate categories.


----------



## PeterS (Mar 19, 2006)

We are not going to cancel the trip already planned but at this point I don't plan to trade into MC again. 

We also live close enough to the city that it is better for us to have 3-4 overnight stays spread out over time rather than a week but we went with the week because MC was available. We can do just as well and schedule visits around events, not schedule what is available during the one week.

It is not fair that I pay maintenance fees that cover everything at my home resort (including "hospitality" type items) and then I am asked to pay the costs of the resort I trade into... I just can't support this..

Also, I heard RCI recently declared the MC studio units really studio units... I wonder if this triggered the fee or was it in response to MC charging the fee... or just a coincidence...

Pete


----------



## debraxh (Mar 19, 2006)

I was going to request an exchange but have changed my mind.  We really only want to stay 3 or 4 nights and with the additional fees it's no longer a better deal.  I also don't like to give my business to places that impose additional fees like this, so now I'll never go there.  I'll get a hotel using priceline instead.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 19, 2006)

The appropriate caregories in my mind are ''hospitality'' (especially since they call this a hospitality fee) and ''check-in / check-out'' since the fee is a big irritation at that time.  Those are the two categories I always use for inappropriate fees.




			
				wauhob3 said:
			
		

> I have agreed to pay extra fees to certain resorts upfront. It's the after the fact and exchanges start soon that have people upset because they would lose even more by backing out at the last moment. It sound like MC has little amenities in the unit or club and no activities so what is the fee for? If its daily cleaning then have just a mid week clean and the option to pay and add other days like other resorts.
> 
> Look at it this way would you be upset if booked a cruise and thought you knew upfront what the cost is for all the services but when you checked in or after you bought your plane tickets they said btw we decided to charge you an extra $175 but we aren't giving you any more services for it?
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD (Mar 19, 2006)

*MC fees*

I had a one bedroom confirmed for 4/21/06 that I canceled because of the fees. 
Lisa


----------



## sandiego (Mar 19, 2006)

*Yes, there are fees at the Manhattan Club*

I called the manager yesterday and there are indeed fees as of 4/1/06. One bedroom $25/night, studio $15/night. We are interested in going to the MC during the fall 2006. Before you give back your week due to fees..email me, we will rent it from you and pay the fees upon checkin..Thank you, ..bethkesslersd@hotmail.com..tug member.


----------



## KenK (Mar 19, 2006)

Beth:
   Careful with your statements.  This BBS is CD monitored.


----------



## Dennis2005 (Mar 30, 2006)

*The latest information from RCI about the Hospitality fee*

My friend called RCI today in regard to their Check-in after April 1, The VC told them if they booked before March 31 06, there will be no charge of hospitality fee according to the latest information. Looks like RCI has worked out something with the Manhattan Club for their members. Another post has the same story http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?t=6986&page=9


----------



## Spence (Mar 31, 2006)

Dennis2005 said:
			
		

> *The latest information from RCI about the Hospitality fee *
> My friend called RCI today in regard to their Check-in after April 1, The VC told them if they booked before March 31 06, there will be no charge of hospitality fee according to the latest information. Looks like RCI has worked out something with the Manhattan Club for their members. Another post has the same story http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?t=6986&page=9


Anyone else getting this answer?  There's assurance in numbers!


----------



## Spence (Mar 31, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Anyone else getting this answer?  There's assurance in numbers!


I asked RCI and the VC couldn't answer the question even after putting me on hold to find out.  Instead, dialed up TMC for me and owner services said that yes, the amenity fee would be charged no matter when the transaction date of the exchange was.


----------



## Janette (Apr 1, 2006)

We just returned from a wonderful exchange at the MC. We did own, but have sold as we don't want to go yearly. We figure the difference in our maintenance fees at the resort where we own and the maintenance fees at the Manhattan club are much more than the fees they are going to charge so we will go back. It is still a wonderful experience.


----------



## tmartin1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Dennis2005 said:
			
		

> My friend called RCI today in regard to their Check-in after April 1, The VC told them if they booked before March 31 06, there will be no charge of hospitality fee according to the latest information. Looks like RCI has worked out something with the Manhattan Club for their members. Another post has the same story http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?t=6986&page=9



We'll be visiting the MC April 15th and I fully expect to pay the additional fees. I wouldn't believe anything the VC's tell you (unfortunately). I hope you're right but I've usually found the VC's to be woefully misinformed.

Not that I blame them; miscommunication usually starts at the top (as we've witnessed over and over at RCI).

Theresa


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 1, 2006)

We too just came back from a great trip to MC. It is in a fantastic location! The daily maid service is nice. We would exchange there again even with the fees. The only thing that would make it perfect is a whirlpool tub in each unit to relax well after all the walking.  

When we were leaving today there were a few picketers holding signs that said $1,000,000 in escrow is missing, Micheal Eisner(sp?) where is the money?, MC owes me $50,000 etc..


----------

